# CC on Website Please



## ruggedshutter (Aug 1, 2014)

Just looking for an overall critique for my website.  Is my message clear, clean and simple?  I tried to keep the site simple.  You can critique the photos if you want but it's not necessary.

www.ruggedshutterphotography.com


----------



## ShaneF (Aug 1, 2014)

to many g's in the link - server not found.  The one in your sig is fine.

Clean, quick and easy to navigate. I would make a separate page for contact instead of having it with your about page but that's just personal preference.


----------



## ruggedshutter (Aug 1, 2014)

Fixed, thanks.  I've been debating that and originally had it that way.


----------



## Light Guru (Aug 1, 2014)

ruggedshutter said:


> Fixed, thanks.



Not fixed. You fixed the texted that is shown but not the link the text is connected to.


----------



## Light Guru (Aug 1, 2014)

The website is nice and simple which is nice. I also agree that contact should be separate from the about page. 

The biggest thing that bothers me is the logo. That font is horrible.


----------



## ruggedshutter (Aug 1, 2014)

Ok, link is fixed now. didn't realize that it wouldn't read my mind the first 2 times ;D


----------



## Ysarex (Aug 1, 2014)

Loads fast, navigates easy, some very good photos, pace of slideshow on home page is just right. Overall well done.

Also not a big fan of the logo type, kinda agree with Light Guru.

I remember that background color: It was ugly as sin in the 1960s and has had 50 years now to ripen and get uglier. I say lose it fast. It's really hurting the portraits in the slide presentation.

Joe


----------



## ruggedshutter (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks for the color recommendation.  I was thinking earlier that I wasn't sure that I cared for it and being color blind sure didn't help that decision.  Working on changing it over to a lighter color, more like buttermilk.  I just have to change fonts and everything that was white to black


----------



## AceCo55 (Aug 2, 2014)

I have my taskbar running vertically on the left hand side of the screen.
It obscures about half of your logo.


----------



## ruggedshutter (Aug 2, 2014)

AceCo55 said:


> I have my taskbar running vertically on the left hand side of the screen.
> It obscures about half of your logo.



What platform (OS) and browser are you using?  I haven't seen that on any combination that I have tested it on.


----------



## dvjproductions (Aug 2, 2014)

ruggedshutter said:


> AceCo55 said:
> 
> 
> > I have my taskbar running vertically on the left hand side of the screen.
> ...



I am also having the same issue. I am on Opera/Chrome/Firefox at 1366x786 resolution on Windows 8. Thank you.


----------



## ruggedshutter (Aug 2, 2014)

Would it be too much of a PITA if you could send me a SS?  I will forward it on to see if I can get someone to fix it.  It sounds like a scaling issue with the site or browser.  My PC won't go into 1366x786 resolution so I can't test it but all other resolutions don't have a problem on my end.


----------



## Tee (Aug 2, 2014)

I noticed the same thing.  Logo on the left is slightly clipped.  Also, not a fan of the bottom logo placement (I feel like it should be centered on one line).  A background of white would add to the nice clean look of your site.


----------



## dvjproductions (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## AceCo55 (Aug 3, 2014)

ruggedshutter said:


> AceCo55 said:
> 
> 
> > I have my taskbar running vertically on the left hand side of the screen.
> ...


Windows 7 / Firefox 31


----------



## HikinMike (Aug 3, 2014)

One of the ugliest logos I've seen recently, sorry. You logo/font gives me the impression that your are either an infant/child photographer or your an amateur....or both.

I feel like a broken record (or a CD that skips), but if you want people to find you via the web, you REALLY need to read (and implement) the 'SEO for the Photographer' link in my sig.


----------



## JimMcClain (Aug 23, 2014)

HikinMike said:


> One of the ugliest logos I've seen recently, sorry. You logo/font gives me the impression that your are either an infant/child photographer or your an amateur....or both.


Oh _man_, that's harsh. --- David, don't worry nearly as much about the logo or font for now. You can change that later... IF YOU WANT. I've worked on a lot of websites over the years and have seen far worse. In fact, I don't really think your logo is all that bad. It's rugged looking, which I think is the idea, right?



> I feel like a broken record (or a CD that skips), but if you want people to find you via the web, you REALLY need to read (and implement) the 'SEO for the Photographer' link in my sig.


I hope David does follow this advice. Your SEO article is short and covers some of the most important points. It's not comprehensive, but any photographer that follows your advice on that page will be leaps and bounds ahead of many websites.

David, the flash slide show is not helping your efforts, except for those small numbers of people who happen to stumble upon your site. Slide shows aren't bad, they're just bad to put as the only content on a home page. In fact, I don't think you should have a slide show on the home page - teaser pictures that are much smaller than the slideshow pics and serve to illustrate some content you put there to convince visitors to stay and view other pages, including your portfolio.

I sent you a PM about another issue I hope you find helpful.

Jim


----------



## ndwgolf (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks for sharing looks great


----------

